# Le he dado la patada a Amazon (Voy a necesitar diseñadores)



## Vercingetorix (4 Mar 2016)

Bueno, pues al final he dejado de vender en Amazon y vuelvo a los origenes (pagina propia y tienda en Ebay... más lo que vaya surgiendo)

Comencé a vender con Amazon desde que se instalaron en España. Vendiendo mis productos a través de su plataforma.

Lo cierto es que vendian mucho, asi que, poco a poco, dejé de lado mi propia web y otras tiendas que tenia en otras plataformas (primer error: Abandonar tu propia tienda)

Al cabo de menos de 1 año, ya tenia en Amazon unos 120 pedidos/dia de media y empecé a despuntar como uno de los vendedores nacionales Top 5 (segundo error: Destacar Como vendedor en Amazon)

A partir de ahi ya me hicieron un seguimiento constante, y un acoso toatl para que utilizara sus propios almacenes (lo que ellos llaman el programa FBA), y que ellos se encargaran de: tener mis productos almacenados, tramitar el pedido, enviar el pedido al cliente (Esos que pone "Vendido por X y tramitado por Amazon"). Por supuesto ello imlca mas comisiones para ellos, y el consiguiente aumento del precio de mi producto, perdiendo las primeras posiciones

Al principio me negué, puesto que eso ya suponia perder totalmente el control de mi negocio. Asi hace 1 año que me llamaron a Madrid (me pagaron el viaje y todo eso), y me dieron una charla sobre las bondades del programa FBA (ademas de una vsita por sus instalaciones y demas zarandajas). me aseguran que venderé mas porque la gente que tiene "Amazon Premium" solo ve ese tipo de ofertas y no acuden a los productos de vendedores externos. Les pregunté que porcentaje de sus visitas eran clientes Premium, y me dijeron quera "información reservada"

Como sali de alli diciendoles que me lo iba a pensar...a las 24 horas tenia la cuenta suspendida con la excusa de que algun cliente puso en los comentarios que mis prodcutos eran de baja calidad (tipico cliente que quiere que la bateria del movil le dure lo mismo que hace 2 años, cuando casi no habia whatsapp, ni veias videos, ni pelis en el movil, etc..)

Me piden facturas de mis proveedores y se las mando

Me restablecen la cuenta y decido seguirles el juego, asi que meto en su programa FBA la mitad de mi catalogo (y la otra mitad la sigo controlando yo). Y dscubro que los productos a traves de ellos cen en picado en las ventas (por ejemplo: Un producto strella del cual vendia unas 15 unidades al dia... al ponerlo en sus manos pasa a venderse 3-4, con suerte). Y encima recortando mis beneficios para que con sus comisiones el producto siguiera a un precio decente

Ademas descubro que ellos aceptan todas las reclamaciones que haya de esos productos, por muy absurdas que sean, o auqnque el cliente no tenga la razon (claro, juegan con mi dinero). Me cobran la comision de almacenamiento, me cobran la comison de envio.. y si el el cliente se queja, le devuelven el dinero (Mi dinero), sin pedirle mas explicaciones. Negocio redondo para ellos. No se juegan nada y, encima, adquieren fama de empresa que admite todas las devoluciones

Asi que tras unos meses de prueba, decido volver a vender yo mis cosas, prescindiendo de ellos

Vuelven a suspenderme la cuenta con el mismo argumento. les mando facturas de nuevo. Y me la restablecen, diciendome que seria bueno que les enviara mas cosas a su programa FBA porque asi tendrian mas "manga ancha" con los comentarios de los clientes

Asi que ya en esas comencé a prepararme una web y abrir tienda en Ebay, para ir allanando el camino. Y, como era de esperar, han vuelto a ponerme trabas

Esta vez he pasado de ellos, no quiero volver a trabajar con Amazon, y voy a volcarme en mi propio negcio, donde yo sea completamente libre

Asi que, tras darle la patada a Amazon, se que mes esperan tiempos duros y dificiles para volver a empezar, pero eso ya me ha pasado mas veces

De momento he credo uan web con Oxatis y una tienda en Ebay

Como yo tengo el gusto en el culo y no se una mierda de programas de fotografia ni nada, me gustaria saber si aqui hay gente que pueda hacer banners o hacer una web chula con las plantillas de Oxatis

Hablamos y, si llegamos a un acuerdo, nos ponemos a trabajar en el acto

Saludos


----------



## eTendero (4 Mar 2016)

¡Joder, yo podría haber redactado exactamente lo mismo!


----------



## KinderWeno (4 Mar 2016)

Muchas gracias por la experiencia, está claro que en esto son una puta mafia, ya había leído algún comentario similar de que juegan con tu dinero con el tema devoluciones, lo primero su reputación. El error está en "dejarte" absorver por ellos y no conservar lo que te ha hecho crecer, pero bueno, supongo que lección aprendida por tu parte.


----------



## BillyJoe (4 Mar 2016)

Nunca, nunca dependas de un sólo proveedor (o cliente).

Gran aporte.


----------



## italica (4 Mar 2016)

Buenos consejos.


----------



## Lord_Eustaquio (4 Mar 2016)

BillyJoe dijo:


> Nunca, nunca dependas de un sólo proveedor (o cliente).
> 
> Gran aporte.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Aunque te pueda resultar costoso o algo mas difícil de llevar, aconsejo al menos dos o tres vías.


----------



## Don Bocadillon (4 Mar 2016)

Que vendes, por curiosidad?

Sent from my HM NOTE 1S


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Mar 2016)

Muy interesante tu experiencia, Vercingetorix, gracias por explicarla, los mortales comunes no sabemos cómo funciona todo este mundillo de amazon por dentro.. A alguien le vendrá bien tu explicación.


----------



## flint19 (4 Mar 2016)

Mucha suerte, telita con amazon, telita.


----------



## ciudadlibre (4 Mar 2016)

si tratan a los curritos como medio esclavos, que no haran con los que venden a traves de ellos. al menos a los clientes no tratan de primera


----------



## Julianillo (4 Mar 2016)

Hola muchas gracias por la explicación es muy útil saber cómo funcionan estos grandes empresas me ha quedado una duda y es por que te pidieron las facturas de tus proveedores ,
porque en el momento en el que ellos saben a quien les compras y saben tu margen comercial le estás dando toda la faena hecha para que te hagan un bypass


----------



## Le Truhan (4 Mar 2016)

Yo un día estuve informadome por internet de este tema y todo el mundo hablaba fatal de amazon con los mismos argumentos que dice el amigo gallego, y yo dije pues bueno es saberlo, claro en una empresa asi, pues esta parte tenia que existir para tratar de una forma tan buena al cliente, decian también que le retenian mucha pasta y meses de facturación, eso es cierto? No me extrañaria por otra parte.


----------



## loflipo (4 Mar 2016)

Se ve que has aprendido la lección y ahora vas a hacer las cosas bien: una plataforma de mierda y un diseñador que salga de un foro de economía. 

Biba españa, biba el rey, biba el orden y la ley


----------



## Vercingetorix (4 Mar 2016)

BillyJoe dijo:


> Nunca, nunca dependas de un sólo proveedor (o cliente).
> 
> Gran aporte.



Esa leccion la se desde el principio. De hecho hace años descarté ve der a El Corte Ingles por ese mismo motivo

Lo cierto es q en este caso me dejé llevar porque era un gran volumen de negocio en una plataforma q te lo da todo hecho (publicidad, prestigio, etc...)

Y, a medida q iba cerrando mis otras tiendas, me quedadaba esa sensacion de q no estaba haciendo lo correcto....

---------- Post added 04-mar-2016 at 18:09 ----------




Pablo-BJ dijo:


> Que vendes, por curiosidad?



Sobre todo accesorios originales para moviles y tablets. Aunque tambien algunos de marca blanca y alguna cosa de consolas

Es un mercado muy trillado, pero fui de los primeros (empecé a vender por internet en 1998), tengo varios buenos proveedores, compro cantidad y me hacen buenas condiciones. Y, luego esta la experiencia y saber lo que quiere la gente

---------- Post added 04-mar-2016 at 18:13 ----------




Minsky Moment dijo:


> Muy interesante tu experiencia, Vercingetorix, gracias por explicarla, los mortales comunes no sabemos cómo funciona todo este mundillo de amazon por dentro.. A alguien le vendrá bien tu explicación.



Ellos tienen su filosofia devnegocio, que no les iba mal

Pero ahora empiezan a apretar demasiado a los vendedores, creo yo, para q contraten mas cosas con ellos... y me da q una cosa es lo q ellos pongan en sus powerpoints y previsiones, y otra la realidad, en la q los vendedores quedan sin margen o tienen q subir tanto los precios q Amazon pierde parte de su ventaja

---------- Post added 04-mar-2016 at 18:16 ----------




Julianillo dijo:


> Hola muchas gracias por la explicación es muy útil saber cómo funcionan estos grandes empresas me ha quedado una duda y es por que te pidieron las facturas de tus proveedores ,
> porque en el momento en el que ellos saben a quien les compras y saben tu margen comercial le estás dando toda la faena hecha para que te hagan un bypass



Cuando un cliente se queja de un producto, piden facturas para comprobar que son productos nuevos y/o originales, etc....

Obviamente yo mandaba los precios y todo eso tachado

Y tengo muy buena relacion con todos mis proveedores. Tanto q yo mismo les avisaba cuando Amazon me pedia facturas. Y ellos me informaban si les llamaban o no

---------- Post added 04-mar-2016 at 18:18 ----------




loflipo dijo:


> Se ve que has aprendido la lección y ahora vas a hacer las cosas bien: una plataforma de mierda y un diseñador que salga de un foro de economía.
> 
> Biba españa, biba el rey, biba el orden y la ley



Llevo 18 años vendiendo por internet

Creeme, es mas importante el producto y las facilidades de dnvio y devolucion, q la plataforma... Y un diseño chulo tb ayuda. No necesito al mejor diseñador del mundo, solo alguien q sepa un poco y tenga mejor gusto qyo, q en eso soy negado


----------



## Z4LMAN (4 Mar 2016)

a mi los banners me los hace un diseñador de Ecuador por 5 dolares en Fiverr...y se lo curra muy bien


----------



## McArrow (4 Mar 2016)

Gracias por la odisea vercingetorix. Me imaginaba algo así, pero tener detalles es bueno, porque son muchos los que vienen locos porque los pongas en Amazon y tal.

La plataforma esa que tienes no es la que antes era Xopie? Si lo es, lleva integrado un "diseñador" para que pongas las cosas a tu gusto, fuentes, tamaños etc. Tampoco necesitarás mucha filigrana y cosa rara, digo yo. Ahora mismo es el imperio de las webs pijinas y cuquis, pero son modas, y lo que realmente importa en tienda es la funcionalidad, que rule como un tiro, que vaya en los móviles, que sepas atender al cliente, etc. Y en esto último ya estás de vuelta 

Si no te haces con el diseño "autogestionado" pasa privado y lo miro, o pon la url para mirar al menos el html que saca y adivinar qué se va a poder tocar sin mucho lío.


----------



## Peluche (4 Mar 2016)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Bueno, pues al final he dejado de vender en Amazon y vuelvo a los origenes (pagina propia y tienda en Ebay... más lo que vaya surgiendo)
> 
> Comencé a vender con Amazon desde que se instalaron en España. Vendiendo mis productos a través de su plataforma.
> 
> ...





Sinceramente yo no puedo opinar como proveedor de Amazon

Pero si te aseguro que como cliente y premium si...

Me parece perfecto lo que vas a hacer, pero pienso que quizas seria mejor hacer las cosas de AMBAS FORMAS, creo que te la jugarias mucho menos..., aunque claro esta, esto es exlusivamente TU DECISION 

Pero como cliente, SI te puedo asegurar, que mi experiencia con proveedores externos, ha sido ( salvo alguna exepcion, muy pocas ) francamente DECEPCIONANTE..., no diria yo que ha sido mala suerte, si no mas bien que ellos buscando el servicio mas barato se convierte en un NO SERVICIO con lo que representa de frustacion al estar acostumbrado a recibirlo siempre en 24 o 48 horas maximo

Y por ello, te aseguro que si no esta vendido por Amazon y Premium, prefiero buscarme la vida en cualquier sitio..., no merece la pena esperar para acabar teniendo que buscarte la vida

Y disculpa mi intromision en tu opinion, pero compro mucho y simplemente por esta razon te lo digo

S2


----------



## Clander (4 Mar 2016)

Peluche dijo:


> Sinceramente yo no puedo opinar como proveedor de Amazon
> 
> Pero si te aseguro que como cliente y premium si...
> 
> ...



Lo comparto, a mi me pasa igual y soy Premium también. Si no es gestionado por Amazon no compro, he tenido muy malas experiencias al respecto.


----------



## bit (4 Mar 2016)

Sabes perfectamente que a día de hoy y sin amazon no vas a vender una mierda.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 Mar 2016)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> a mi los banners me los hace un diseñador de Ecuador por 5 dolares en Fiverr...y se lo curra muy bien



¿cómo los de tu firma? ::


----------



## Z4LMAN (4 Mar 2016)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> ¿cómo los de tu firma? ::



No hombre, esos los pillo de aqui y de alla...


----------



## Será en Octubre (4 Mar 2016)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Bueno, pues al final he dejado de vender en Amazon y vuelvo a los origenes (pagina propia y tienda en Ebay... más lo que vaya surgiendo)
> 
> Comencé a vender con Amazon desde que se instalaron en España. Vendiendo mis productos a través de su plataforma.
> 
> ...





Muchas gracias por la explicación.

Y puedo decirte, que tengo exactamente la misma experiencia con Amazon Alemania: suspensiones de cuenta o de producto totalmente arbitrarias, justo en temporada alta suspenderte la cuenta y tardar 3 semanas en arreglarlo... Un desastre para las pequeñas empresas que pagamos impuestos y gastos cada puñetero mes.

Se han hecho fuertes con el rollo de aceptar toda devolucion por parte de los clientes y empiezan a machacar a las empresas, que es de donde sacan dinero de verdad: con las comisiones de venta.

Ah, supongo que lo sabéis, pero un consejo si tenéis web: no pongáis en Amazon el mismo nombre de vendedor que el de vuestra web. La razón es que Amazon "compra" en Adwords vuestro propio nombre. Así si vuestro dominio es fulanito.com y en Amazon os poneis de nombre de vendedor "fulanito", estáis jodidos en Google. Escribiendo "fulanito" saldrá antes un anuncio de Amazon con vuestros productos que vuestra propia Web.


----------



## tastas (4 Mar 2016)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Llevo 18 años vendiendo por internet
> 
> Creeme, es mas importante el producto y las facilidades de dnvio y devolucion, q la plataforma...



Mírate (si no lo conoces ya) OpenBazaar. Es una red de comercio descentralizada P2P donde no tendrás que pagar nada por usarla ya que tú mismo eres un nodo dentro de la red como quien monta un puesto en un zoco. Tendrías todo el control. Nadie va a poder impedir que vendas algo. Podrás elegir los intermediarios en los que confíes para que intermedien, y solo van a cobrar un porcentaje de la venta en caso de que haya disputa. Si el vendedor confía en ti ni siquiera tendrá por qué elegir un intermediario y todo el margen será tuyo.
Los pagos son con bitcoin con lo que el control del dinero también lo tendrías solo tú y sería batante barato comparado con paypal. Ahora mismo sale a unos 6 céntimos la transacción independientemente del importe. El mayor problema sería cambiar a fiat cuando lo necesitases. De momento está en pruebas, solo funciona con una réplica de bitcoin que no tiene valor ya que no lleva ni una semana en beta abierta, pero yo veo funcionado la red antes de que acabe el año y si no se llama OpenBazaar se llamará de otra manera, pero el futuro del comercio online es eso.


----------



## Sigh (5 Mar 2016)

Felicidades por el post. Yo conozco a bastante gente con la misma experiencia. Amazon es una de las mayores estafas de la historia para las empresas. Son ademas una trampa de capital, un negocio que se lleva un monton de dinero a costa de comerse comisiones extra de los proveedores, que no invierte en trabajo y que solo vive de que "tiene fama". Muchos diran que es un buen negocio porque da dinero. Fantastico. Yo lo veo un timo.


----------



## enladrillador (5 Mar 2016)

Entiendo con esto que amazon son unos mafiosos y solo querían las facturas de tus proveedores para contactar ellos directamente no?

Tu caso es digno de artículo en la prensa, totalmente.


----------



## Vercingetorix (5 Mar 2016)

McArrow dijo:


> Gracias por la odisea vercingetorix. Me imaginaba algo así, pero tener detalles es bueno, porque son muchos los que vienen locos porque los pongas en Amazon y tal.
> 
> La plataforma esa que tienes no es la que antes era Xopie? Si lo es, lleva integrado un "diseñador" para que pongas las cosas a tu gusto, fuentes, tamaños etc. Tampoco necesitarás mucha filigrana y cosa rara, digo yo. Ahora mismo es el imperio de las webs pijinas y cuquis, pero son modas, y lo que realmente importa en tienda es la funcionalidad, que rule como un tiro, que vaya en los móviles, que sepas atender al cliente, etc. Y en esto último ya estás de vuelta
> 
> Si no te haces con el diseño "autogestionado" pasa privado y lo miro, o pon la url para mirar al menos el html que saca y adivinar qué se va a poder tocar sin mucho lío.



Efectivamente, es lo que antes era Xopie

Ahora es de Oxatis y me consta que tiene mucho potencial para hacer una buena tienda, ademas de que el buscador es cojonudo (y eso es muuy importante en un comercio on-line)

Te voy a pasar los datos por privado, le echas un vistazo, y si crees q puedes hacer algo, lo hablamos

---------- Post added 05-mar-2016 at 10:02 ----------




Peluche dijo:


> Sinceramente yo no puedo opinar como proveedor de Amazon
> 
> Pero si te aseguro que como cliente y premium si...
> 
> ...



Te entiendo

De hecho mi forma de trabajar es muy similar a la de Amazon (poco margen de beneficio, mover mucha cantidad, envios gratuitos, devoluciones sin compromiso...)

Por eso yo tenia unas valoraciones muy altas en Amazon (una ratio de pedidos con incidencias del 0,20%. Es decir, el 99,80% resultaban transacciones completamente satisfactorias para el cliente). Superior incluso a las ratios del propio Amazon

Y eso ofreciendo el envio gratuito por Correos q tarda unos 4 dias habiles en llegar

Lo que estoy dudando es el tema de ofrecer el envio gratuito por mensajeria, encarece un poco el producto.... pero creo q puede ser clave para despuntar


----------



## ransomraff (5 Mar 2016)

Buscando información sobre amazon y opiniones he leido exactamente lo mismo y de plataforma amazon de diferentes paises.


*Ahora una historia a ver como la veis.*
Resumen al final.

Un buen amigo esta montando un negocio/empresa y le estoy ayudando con algunas cosas, no soy socio pero como si lo fuese, conozco todos los detalles. No dire el producto exacto.

Características:
- El sería el diseñador y fabricante del producto, no hay proveedores externos.
- Es un producto de nicho con un mercado muy pequeño.
- El precio medio de los productos es de 100 euros redondeando (pvp)
- Lo ideal sería fabricar bajo demanda pero se puede asumir fabricar tiradas pequeñas para ir vendiendo y asumir el riesgo de comerse los resto de stocks
- Existe competencia en las tiendas de amazon de usa, con no muy buenas valoraciones y en la de uk y alemania pero parcial, solo unos pocos productos. En la de españa nada y en la de francia tampoco.
- Como es un producto de nicho para que no sea solo un pasatiempos de fin de semana hay que vender internacionalmente si o si
- Preguntados algunos transportistas los precios que dan para envios internacionales son absurdos. Mas de 20 euros por un paquete de un kilo a europa o el doble a usa. 
- Tener la propia pagina web, con tienda, nunca se ha descartado.
- Vender en ebay y otras plataformas para europa.
- No creemos que las tiendas y cadenas normales del sector esten interesadas por el bajo volumen y sus margenes son mayores que las comisiones de amazon.

Ideas iniciales para las que pido opiniones:
Como los envíos a usa y europa son tan caros y siendo fabricante es imposible que te salten.
Prefiere ganar menos y no liarse con el almacen, stocks, envíos e historias, vamos que si puede subcontrata todo este trabajo. Yo le digo que no es para tanto pero no le interesa y pensar/hablar de estas cosas le quitan parte de las ganas de seguir adelante.

- Delegar en Amazon las ventas en usa con todo su sistema de almacenes-envíos... todo
- De los productos más populares enviar un pequeño stock a las tiendas de amazon de todo el mundo (donde le dejen, que no parece sencillo nada más empezar) y dejarles que lo gestionen ellos.
- Los precios en amazon, otras plataformas y web no serían los mismos, en amazon serían más caros
- El nombre del producto y del vendedor sería el mismo en todos los sitios por imagen de marca, que quede claro que el que vende es el fabricante.

¿¿es un suicidio??


*Resumen*
¿¿Si eres fabricante y no solo intermediario trabajar con amazon es igual de problemático??
¿¿se fija mucho amazon en que en su tienda vendes más caro??
¿¿existen alternativas de empresas que den este servicio de almacenaje y gestión de envíos por todo el mundo??


----------



## Será en Octubre (5 Mar 2016)

ransomraff dijo:


> *Resumen*
> ¿¿Si eres fabricante y no solo intermediario trabajar con amazon es igual de problemático??
> ¿¿se fija mucho amazon en que en su tienda vendes más caro??
> ¿¿existen alternativas de empresas que den este servicio de almacenaje y gestión de envíos por todo el mundo??



1) Si eres fabricante tienes un problema menos, pero Amazon te presionará también para que "pagues" por aparecer arriba. Si no, Amazon tiene formas de que los que quieran pagar (y reducir su margen de negocio, claro) salgan por encima. No si lo habéis visto alguna vez, suele poner encima del producto un par de productos en grande de la competencia diciendo algo así como "nuevas versiones" o "la mayoría de gente prefiere este otro producto", ahora no recuerdo las palabras exactas. Esto lo hace con los fabricantes que venden directamente a Amazon (no a través de Amazon). Las últimas marcas donde lo vi la semana pasada, Bosch y Makita.

Por supuesto, Amazon comprará también en Adwords tu nombre de empresa, el nombre de tu producto y demás con lo que vender en otros sitios será algo marginal, suerte, o alguien que conozca tu web y no quiera comprar en Amazon, por la comodidad que proporciona comprarlo todo en una sola web. Por desgracia, esto último es el talón de Aquiles de muchas empresas. Amazon Alemania destina cada mes unos 2 millones de euros a Adwords, y en España son unos 300.000€. Con estos presupuestos nadie compite.

Ah, dentro de Amazon existe ahora otro "Adwords" para empresas, donde puedes montar tu campaña para que tus productos se promocionen. Al final acabas pagando Adwords a Google, y más publicidad a Amazon además de las comisiones de venta. Negocio redondo, y no para el vendedor.

2) No se fija de entrada, pero tarde o temprano lo mirarán. Y tienes que saber que al abrir la cuenta en Amazon Seller Central ya implica la prohibición de vender en ningún sitio más barato que en Amazon, así que si lo haces y un día les da por mirar si incumples algún punto del contrato, cuenta suspendida.

3) Hay una industria creciente de empresas que dan servicio de almacenaje, picking and packing. Ellas tienen los contratos directamente con las empresas de mensajería, y en función del volumen de trabajo ajustan el precio. Pero por ejemplo alguien nuevo que vaya a negociar un contrato de transporte, pongamos que le piden 5 euros por paquete. No es lo mismo que si dices que tienes 5000 paquetes/año y entonces ya te pueden bajar el precio a 3,90. Estas empresas normalmente te da un mejor precio de entrada que si negocias directamente con la mensajería, ya que ellos tienen un contrato con el volumen de muchas empresas.


----------



## Sidra (6 Mar 2016)

qué interesante todo lo que contais. Aquí una Amazon Premium


----------



## ransomraff (6 Mar 2016)

Sidra dijo:


> qué interesante todo lo que contais. Aquí una Amazon Premium



Pues cuenta tu experiencia.


----------



## Sidra (6 Mar 2016)

Yo no he vendido nada.
Compro mucho por Amazon , y con las devoluciones siempre se portaron de lujo. Sin preguntar. Hace poco devolví un móvil comprado en octubre porque se volvió loco al actualizarlo. A las 2 horas de entregarlo en Correos de mi ciudad ya tenía el saldo el disponible en la cuenta

Otra vez compre otro móvil en un color; se confundieron y me lo mandaron mal. Me quejé porque me urgía y me dijeron que usara ese mientras me mandaban el nuevo en el color adecuado o que me quedara ese y me devolvían un 30% . Hice eso y al tiempo tuve que devolverlo y me mandaron el nuevo en el color que quería inicialmente.

Compro de todo por amazon; ropa, juguetes, papelería, y especialmente electrónica porque se que tienen la mejor garantía sin volverte loco en Servicio Técnico y sin dar mil vueltas como el Corte Inglés o MediaMArkt

Por eso me ha gustado (y sorprendido) leer lo que hay detrás


----------



## locojaen (6 Mar 2016)

Sidra dijo:


> Yo no he vendido nada.
> Compro mucho por Amazon , y con las devoluciones siempre se portaron de lujo. Sin preguntar. Hace poco devolví un móvil comprado en octubre porque se volvió loco al actualizarlo. A las 2 horas de entregarlo en Correos de mi ciudad ya tenía el saldo el disponible en la cuenta
> 
> Otra vez compre otro móvil en un color; se confundieron y me lo mandaron mal. Me quejé porque me urgía y me dijeron que usara ese mientras me mandaban el nuevo en el color adecuado o que me quedara ese y me devolvían un 30% . Hice eso y al tiempo tuve que devolverlo y me mandaron el nuevo en el color que quería inicialmente.
> ...



Alguien tiene que pagar la fiesta... y no, ese nunca es Amazon.


----------



## Albertezz (6 Mar 2016)

Vaya hijos de puta. Están destrozando la economía por todos los lados. Primero sin pagar impuestos y luego puteando a las empresas tanto a las que trabajan vendiendo através de ellos como a las que no.

De locos.


----------



## ransomraff (6 Mar 2016)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> 1) Si eres fabricante tienes un problema menos, pero Amazon te presionará también para que "pagues" por aparecer arriba. Si no, Amazon tiene formas de que los que quieran pagar (y reducir su margen de negocio, claro) salgan por encima. No si lo habéis visto alguna vez, suele poner encima del producto un par de productos en grande de la competencia diciendo algo así como "nuevas versiones" o "la mayoría de gente prefiere este otro producto", ahora no recuerdo las palabras exactas. Esto lo hace con los fabricantes que venden directamente a Amazon (no a través de Amazon). Las últimas marcas donde lo vi la semana pasada, Bosch y Makita.
> 
> Por supuesto, Amazon comprará también en Adwords tu nombre de empresa, el nombre de tu producto y demás con lo que vender en otros sitios será algo marginal, suerte, o alguien que conozca tu web y no quiera comprar en Amazon, por la comodidad que proporciona comprarlo todo en una sola web. Por desgracia, esto último es el talón de Aquiles de muchas empresas. Amazon Alemania destina cada mes unos 2 millones de euros a Adwords, y en España son unos 300.000€. Con estos presupuestos nadie compite.
> 
> Ah, dentro de Amazon existe ahora otro "Adwords" para empresas, donde puedes montar tu campaña para que tus productos se promocionen. Al final acabas pagando Adwords a Google, y más publicidad a Amazon además de las comisiones de venta. Negocio redondo, y no para el vendedor.



No me he fijado nunca en esos anuncios pero me parece totalmente posible que lo ponga, a fin de cuentas amazon no gana pasta o eso dicen.

Si no hay apenas competencia en un nicho de mercado, pocas opciones tienen de taparte con otros productos que si paguen, pero habrá que estudiarlo.

Que compren lso anuncios con la marca no es problema, como digo la idea que tiene es vender por ahí y solo residualmente en su propia tienda que será más el escaparate para fotos, características instrucciones y tal.

La más clara repercusión de esa compra es que se venda más en amazon y menos en ebay u otras plataformas.



Será en Octubre dijo:


> 2) No se fija de entrada, pero tarde o temprano lo mirarán. Y tienes que saber que al abrir la cuenta en Amazon Seller Central ya implica la prohibición de vender en ningún sitio más barato que en Amazon, así que si lo haces y un día les da por mirar si incumples algún punto del contrato, cuenta suspendida.



Creo que eso lo han quitado en la UE:
Amazon elimina la 'paridad de precios' de su Marketplace en la UE

Y fuera de la UE no se vendería directamente.

Creo que este punto es aplicable a muchas pequeñas empresas, todo el mundo piensa en vender fuera de españa/UE pero es imposible para pequeñas empresas por los metodos tradicionales y amazon u otras plataformas son la unica opcion real de hacerlo.



Será en Octubre dijo:


> 3) Hay una industria creciente de empresas que dan servicio de almacenaje, picking and packing. Ellas tienen los contratos directamente con las empresas de mensajería, y en función del volumen de trabajo ajustan el precio. Pero por ejemplo alguien nuevo que vaya a negociar un contrato de transporte, pongamos que le piden 5 euros por paquete. No es lo mismo que si dices que tienes 5000 paquetes/año y entonces ya te pueden bajar el precio a 3,90. Estas empresas normalmente te da un mejor precio de entrada que si negocias directamente con la mensajería, ya que ellos tienen un contrato con el volumen de muchas empresas.



mrw creo que ofrece algo de esto en españa pero la verdad ni idea de como buscarlo en usa, ni siquiera en otros países de la ue.


----------



## Bangbang (6 Mar 2016)

¿Se puede vender en Amazon internacional sin hacerlo en Amazon España?


----------



## enladrillador (6 Mar 2016)

Ultiammente ebay esta de capa caida frente a amazon, han quitado hasta las comisiones de venta, que toda la vida de dios las han tenido, supongo que para potenciar que la gente liste articulos en ebay.

Una pena porque ebay para mi es casi como de la familia.De toda la vida, de hecho llevo viviendo mas años con ebay que sin ebay.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (6 Mar 2016)

Vercinjetarix, uno de los rojos del foro que defienden las paguitas por respirar porque cuando te comes un chicle pagas impuestos, los de arriba y los de abajo, la casta nos divide para que nos peleemos, mas robaron en Bankia ... ¿vive de intermediar el trabajo de chinos esclavizados en sus "sweatshops"? Oiggggg .... dime que eso no es cierto, querida!!!

P.S. prepara el plan B para cuando cierres el videoclub. ¿Sabes hacer algo útil? Defender el matonerismo sindicastucil y el progresismo mas retarded y destructivo no cuenta. Y es otro mercado menguante.


----------



## ransomraff (6 Mar 2016)

enladrillador dijo:


> Ultiammente ebay esta de capa caida frente a amazon, han quitado hasta las comisiones de venta, que toda la vida de dios las han tenido, supongo que para potenciar que la gente liste articulos en ebay.
> 
> Una pena porque ebay para mi es casi como de la familia.De toda la vida, de hecho llevo viviendo mas años con ebay que sin ebay.



Que pongan centros logisticos para facilitar la vida a muchos vendedores o potencien los acuerdos con empresas de transportes (creo que algo tienen)

Por otro lado que renueven un poco su web, esta anticuada. y que suban el nivel de los productos, cada vez que busco algo en ebay me encuentro básicamente vendedores chinos y revendedores, igual es por las cosas que busco pero no mola.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2016 at 17:07 ----------




Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Vercinjetarix, uno de los rojos del foro que defienden las paguitas por respirar porque cuando te comes un chicle pagas impuestos, los de arriba y los de abajo, la casta nos divide para que nos peleemos, mas robaron en Bankia ... ¿vive de intermediar el trabajo de chinos esclavizados en sus "sweatshops"? Oiggggg .... dime que eso no es cierto, querida!!!
> 
> P.S. prepara el plan B para cuando cierres el videoclub. ¿Sabes hacer algo útil? Defender el matonerismo sindicastucil y el progresismo mas retarded y destructivo no cuenta. Y es otro mercado menguante.



*Déjale en paz*, este subforo no esta para guerrillas, para eso vete al de política o el de temas calientes.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (6 Mar 2016)

ransomraff dijo:


> *Déjale en paz*, este subforo no esta para guerrillas, para eso vete al de política o el de temas calientes.



Disculpa, tienes razón pero la tentación ha sido demasiado fuerte.

Mi opinión restringiéndose a la cuestión de fondo es que este mercado se está concentrando. Gracias a dxextreme o aliexpress las tiendas de chinos sólo ofrecen disponibilidad inmediata. Gracias a internet, al abaratamiento de los containers y en un futuro los drones, quedarán dos negocios: producir y distribuir, ambos con márgenes ajustados. ¿El trabajo?: en el punto de producción, en Amazon, en Correos o en barcos. Por ahí tienes incluso tiendas de gafas en las que pegas un par de fotos tuyas y te las sobreimpresionan para ver qué tal quedan. El siguiente paso será levantar tu cabeza en 3d para permitir cualquier ángulo.

Yo de Vercingetorix buscaría por google discusiones de gente en su misma tesitura -probablemente encuentre mas en los mercados americano e inglés- y en ellos leería mi futuro comercial: qué paso con los que dijeron sí de entrada, con los que dijeron no y con los que se hicieron los remolones antes de acceder. Y cuánto tiempo le queda o qué posibilidades tiene para modificar su negocio. Otra cosa: su página debe ser sencilla, permitir ver el género bien y rápido y tener reviews. No sé si los comentarios y las estrellitas de Amazon les pertenecen a ellos o a él pero son una guía muy útil. Si es legal, debería traérselos a su nueva web


----------



## Bishop (6 Mar 2016)

locojaen dijo:


> Alguien tiene que pagar la fiesta... y no, ese nunca es Amazon.



Aha... y no pretenderemos que ese sea el comprador, verdad?


Si la cagada es de amazon enviando un movil de color equivocado deberían de asumirla ellos, puesto que la cagada es de ellos. Si el material es defectuoso, se avería, etc... la cagada debe de asumirla el fabricante/mayorista.


----------



## Vercingetorix (6 Mar 2016)

Bishop dijo:


> Aha... y no pretenderemos que ese sea el comprador, verdad?
> 
> 
> Si la cagada es de amazon enviando un movil de color equivocado deberían de asumirla ellos, puesto que la cagada es de ellos. Si el material es defectuoso, se avería, etc... la cagada debe de asumirla el fabricante/mayorista.



En eso estamos todos de acuerdo

Yo mismo acepto cualquier devolución. Pero no devuelvo todo el dinero siempre. Depende de los motivos y el estado en q se envie el producto 

Si los motivos son justificados yo incluso PAGO el coste de la devolucion por correos

Ahora bien, te pongo un ejemplo de lo q hace Amazon

Yo entro en el programa FBA y les mando a sus almacenes una bateria de movil para modelo X

Ellos me cobran por cada dia q la bateria esta en sus almacenes y, cuando se vende, me cobran una comision por la venta y, a mayores, un dinero por la gestion de enviar el producto al cliente (me cobran 3 cosas distintas)

El cliente recibe la bateria y le dice a Amazon: "Oiga, es q pedi la bateria para el modelo X y el mio es el Y, asi q quiero devolverla"

Y devuelve la bateria, obviamente ya desprecintada y con el blister abierto y roto

Y Amazon le devuelve el importe de la compra (mi dinero). Y se queda con lo q me han cobrado por el almacenaje y la gestion de envio

Y yo me quedo sin ese dinero y con una bateria q no puedo volver a poner a la venta porque el embalaje ya está desprecintado


----------



## Bishop (6 Mar 2016)

No, si yo también entiendo tu postura, faltaría más. Y Amazon por su parte puede usar la políitica de devoluciones "laxa" que estime oportuna. Aquí el *verdadero problema* yo lo veo en aceptar vender con esas condiciones de venta y *sobre todo* en las prácticas mafiosas para _sugerirte_ a vender así. Ante lo cual creo que por lo que has optado es lo mejor, si el sistema no te convence, mejor el tuyo a tu manera.

Por otra parte, tenéis que entender que no todo el distribuidor/mayorista/minorista es tan profesional. Abunda (mucho, desgraciadamente) el malo, el mediocre y directamente el estafador. Y el cliente honrado está hasta los mismísimos de eso, así que agarra como clavo ardiendo a las políticas de devolución "garantista" y/o al servicio/precio que Amazon le da. Obviamente eso da pie a que los clientes jetas (que desgraciadamente también abundan) se aprovechen del comerciante honrado.

Lo ideal es que clientes y proveedores honrados interactuasen sin la necesidad de Amazon de por medio, o bien con ella, pero no con tales abusos... y que clientes y proveedores jetas se apedreasen entre ellos... pero esto me da que va a ser difícil de arreglar. Por lo menos, a gusto de todos...


----------



## ransomraff (6 Mar 2016)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> En eso estamos todos de acuerdo
> 
> Yo mismo acepto cualquier devolución. Pero no devuelvo todo el dinero siempre. Depende de los motivos y el estado en q se envie el producto
> 
> ...



¿¿que haces con esa batería??

El cliente se la manda a amazon, así que seguira ocupando espacio que te cobran y no la ponen a le venta por estar el embalaje roto.
¿tienes que pagar tu el envío hasta tu empresa desde amazon para poner embalaje nuevo y volver a mandarla a amazon??

La devolución te la mandan directamente a ti?? con lo que solo pagas el embalaje nuevo y el envio de nuevo a amazon para que la venda??

Cada devolución te puede salir por un pastizal como sea vendido desde un amazon extranjero, una locura.


----------



## Sidra (7 Mar 2016)

¿Qué porcentajes de devoluciones tienes Vercigentorix?
Supongo que así Amazon se quita de en medio a vendedores que ofrezcan mierdas que ensucien su nombre.


----------



## Vercingetorix (7 Mar 2016)

Sidra dijo:


> ¿Qué porcentajes de devoluciones tienes Vercigentorix?
> Supongo que así Amazon se quita de en medio a vendedores que ofrezcan mierdas que ensucien su nombre.



A ver

Si estoy diciendo que me han presionado y chantajeado para q me incluya en su programa FBA, no creo q yo entre en la categoria de "vendedores que venden mierdas y ensucian su nombre"

Ademas ya dije q mi ratio de satisfacion de clientes es del 99,80% (segun los propios parametros de Amazon, que son muy exigentes)

Mi porcentaje de devoluciones ronda el 2,5%. Que es mas bien bajo. Y eso incluyendo las devoluciones del tipo:

- Me confundi de modelo de bateria. Quiero devolverla (la gran mayoria)
- Pedi el cargador porque crei q lo tenia estropeado, pero es problema del movil. Quiero devolverlo (De estas hay un numero considerable)
- Ya no lo necesito porque se me ha caido el movil y se ha roto. Quiero devolverlo (de este tipo hay mas de las que crees)
- Lo he visto mas barato en otro sitio. Quiero devolverlo

Yo entiendo q como cliente, estas faciludades son cojonudas. Pero si, como vendedor, me van a costar comisiones por todos lados, no me compensa, porque encima son productos que no puedo volver a vender

Siendo yo en mi propia tienda, puede q compense mas, porque me ahorro muuchas comisiones y por el mismo precio puedo asumir esas perdidas


----------



## Hacendado (7 Mar 2016)

Gracias por el aporte.

Supongo que el problema es el posicionamiento, como tengas que empezar de cero vas a empezar como uno que empieza hoy, por muy buenos precios que tengas. 

Desde luego veo que siempre es la misma historia, en toda las facetas de la vida, la fachada impoluta y por detrás las mierdas, que si chantajes, que si extorsiones, cobrar comisiones a saco y como estoque final, copiarte el negocio y pegarte la patada (ya veo que pueden suspenderte la cuenta como les de la gana).

Sería interesante si no descubres información sobre tu empresa ni nada que comentases que comisión se llevan y todo eso.

Una curiosidad, ¿Y que pasa con esas baterías abiertas pero nuevas? ¿No se arreglan los plasticos para volver a venderlas?

---------- Post added 07-mar-2016 at 09:41 ----------




Sidra dijo:


> ¿Qué porcentajes de devoluciones tienes Vercigentorix?
> Supongo que así Amazon se quita de en medio a vendedores que ofrezcan mierdas que ensucien su nombre.



Tu si quieres eres una mierda y encima cobarde.


----------



## workforfood (7 Mar 2016)

Esto de las devoluciones desde vista del vendedor como funciona.

Opción A.

A ver compro una cosa, rompo la caja, y los corchos accidentalmente compruebo que funciona pero no me interesa y lo devuelvo.

Ese producto que pasa con él y consecuencias para el vendedor.

Opción B

Aparato con garantía de 2 años que lo uso y se rompe algo, no es por defecto de fábrica, en ese caso que pasa con ese producto y consecuencias para el vendedor.


----------



## locojaen (7 Mar 2016)

Bishop dijo:


> Aha... y no pretenderemos que ese sea el comprador, verdad?
> 
> 
> Si la cagada es de amazon enviando un movil de color equivocado deberían de asumirla ellos, puesto que la cagada es de ellos. Si el material es defectuoso, se avería, etc... la cagada debe de asumirla el fabricante/mayorista.



En absoluto, que pague quien organice la fiesta.

Pero tomar decisiones para mi beneficio con el dinero de otro no es justo, y eso es lo que hace amazon.
Es muy facil dar ese servicio postventa cuando tú no tienes que asumir ningún coste, ni ningún riesgo. Y a mayores, encimas cobras las comisiones de la venta.
Crean una imagen peligrosa, que las devoluciones no tienen consecuencias. Además que esa situación a la larga no beneficia al comprador, porque presiona los precios al alza.

Esto es facil, los comerciantes tenemos calculados los costes del postventa y van a cargo del margen que se aplica al producto.
Si como consecuencia de las políticas de devoluciones "all in - all free", estas aumentan, los costes finales suben y el precio del producto acaba por hacerlo.

En general de esa politica de devoluciones que todo vale quien se suele aprovechar es el cliente malo y quien sale perjudicado es el cliente bueno, que debe pagar más para cubrir lo de los aprovechados.


----------



## Vercingetorix (7 Mar 2016)

workforfood dijo:


> Esto de las devoluciones desde vista del vendedor como funciona.
> 
> Opción A.
> 
> ...



Al vender ese producto Amazon ya ha cobrado varias comisiones al vendedor (almacenamiento, comision de venta, gestion de envio...). Yo vendo productos de un pvp alrededor de 10 eur de media, y estas comisiones suponen en torno a 3 eur. Y aunq el producto sea de 1 eur, estas comisiones no bajan de 2 eur

El comprador pide la devolucion de ese producto, Amazon se la acepta y le devuelve el dinero

Pero mis comisiones no me son reembolsadas, logicamente

Encima, el cliente devuelve el producto a los almacenes de Amazon, y a mi me cobran 50 ctmos por mandarmelo a mi (otro medio euro a tomar por saco)

Yo recibo el producto desprecintado y no puedo reclamarle nada a mi proveedor, porque el producto está bien

A veces los reviso, los meto en un envoltorio decente y los uso para enviar de sustitucion a productos defectuosos

Pero la mayoria de las veces no quedan presentables y los acabo vendiendo al peso a un chatarrero q conozco



workforfood dijo:


> Opción B
> 
> Aparato con garantía de 2 años que lo uso y se rompe algo, no es por defecto de fábrica, en ese caso que pasa con ese producto y consecuencias para el vendedor.




Es todo igual q el caso anterior

Si no es por defecto de fabrica, a mi el proveedor no me lo recoje ni me lo abona, logicamente

En principio Amazon no tiene en cuenta el ratio de devoluciones, al menos a mi. Pero claro, mi ratio era mas bien bajo y el nivel de satisfaccion de los clientes muy alto

Desconozco como seria en otras circunstancias

---------- Post added 07-mar-2016 at 10:06 ----------




locojaen dijo:


> En absoluto, que pague quien organice la fiesta.
> 
> Pero tomar decisiones para mi beneficio con el dinero de otro no es justo, y eso es lo que hace amazon.
> Es muy facil dar ese servicio postventa cuando tú no tienes que asumir ningún coste, ni ningún riesgo. Y a mayores, encimas cobras las comisiones de la venta.
> ...




De hecho, si te fijas, los precios en Amazon ya no son lo mismo que hace 1 año, al menos en Electrónica, telefonia y todo eso


----------



## workforfood (7 Mar 2016)

Pero vamos a ver un producto perfecto que puede valer cientos de € como un televisor que por esté la caja el embalaje el corcho roto y se ha devuelto prácticamente el mismo día del envío.

¿No se vuelve a precintar con un cartonaje nuevo? Vamos me parece exagerado que se tire algo que funciona perfectamente y que ese gasto se lo coma el vendedor.


----------



## Vercingetorix (7 Mar 2016)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver un producto perfecto que puede valer cientos de € como un televisor que por esté la caja el embalaje el corcho roto y se ha devuelto prácticamente el mismo día del envío.
> 
> ¿No se vuelve a precintar con un cartonaje nuevo? Vamos me parece exagerado que se tire algo que funciona perfectamente y que ese gasto se lo coma el vendedor.



Yo no vendo productos de 100 eur

Pero gente que conozco lo q hace es ponerlos a la venta bajo el epigrafe "De segunda mano. Como nuevo"

Practicamente a precio de coste... y aun asi les cuesta un huevo sacarselos de encima, porque la gente en Amazon va a comprar productos nuevos

Otra cosa es que te busques la vida fuera y trates de vender esos productos en segundamano o donde sea

Pero claro, eso me supone tiempo y esfuerzo en algo que no es lo mio, y encima ni me deja beneficio 

Yo personalmente acabo antes vendiendole esas cosas al chatarrero al peso. Me las quito de encima rapidamente y sin esfuerzo


----------



## locojaen (7 Mar 2016)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver un producto perfecto que puede valer cientos de € como un televisor que por esté la caja el embalaje el corcho roto y se ha devuelto prácticamente el mismo día del envío.
> 
> *¿No se vuelve a precintar con un cartonaje nuevo? Vamos me parece exagerado que se tire algo que funciona perfectamente y que ese gasto se lo coma el vendedor.*



No puedes venderlo como nuevo, debes venderlo como refurbished / reacondicionado con una rebaja, pese a que los costes de esa unidad, en si, sean mayores por los envios perdidos, embalajes y mano de obra...

Yo, en mi caso, o los utilizo para muestras o acaban en la basura (soy fabricante) y no quiero un canal de productos "reacondicionados, outlet, segundamano como nuevos", porque daña la imagen de marca.


----------



## Bishop (7 Mar 2016)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver un producto perfecto que puede valer cientos de € como un televisor que por esté la caja el embalaje el corcho roto y se ha devuelto prácticamente el mismo día del envío.
> 
> ¿No se vuelve a precintar con un cartonaje nuevo? Vamos me parece exagerado que se tire algo que funciona perfectamente y que ese gasto se lo coma el vendedor.




El gasto se lo come el vendedor, pero lo trasladará al comprador en forma de incremento de precios general, sectorizado o como tenga contemplado. Obviamente en un libre mercado que funcionara tampoco se podría subir mucho a la parra.

La solución suele ser obviamente, como dices, el revender el producto con un embalaje no original, pero sí adecuado, con algo de descuento. Se suele hacer como producto "reacondicionado". Para mi es una buena solución, todos ganan. Siempre y cuando *se avise* que el producto es reacondicionado, se mantengan las mismas garantías y el producto esté en buenas condiciones. Si el embalaje se puede apañar de manera efectista, algún que otro espabilado te vuelve a vender el producto como nuevo, sin apenas revisarlo si falta algo, sin avisarte y obviamente sin descuento alguno.

Otra opción es la que comenta el conforero autor del hilo. Utilizar el material como stock de repuestos para garantías y/o devoluciones. Pero esto es sólo efectivo si el artículo tiene una alta rotación y además genera unos costes de almacenaje.

Si el proveedor es verdaderamente profesional, sabe qué artículos puede derivar de una manera, cuales de otra y cuales no tienen solución. De esta forma minimiza pérdidas (que acabarán más o menos repercutiendo en los precios), el que esté dispuesto a aceptar un producto reacondicionado gana en adquirirlo a precio rebajado y se puede obtiener un producto de reemplazo en perfectas condiciones en plazo de entrega inmediato. Todo son ventajas. Si el proveedor no es profesional... casi es peor el remedio que la enfermedad...


----------



## automono (7 Mar 2016)

un producto devuelto es una ptada. 
Yo tengo mesas de cocina, de coste mio mas de 300€ en el garaje, y ni por 150€ me las quito. 
Lo entiendo, cosas que ya han sido abiertas a la gente no les gusta, y en elecronica, seguro que es peor.


----------



## Session (7 Mar 2016)

Yo como cliente Premium puedo decir que el servicio para este tipo de artículos es exquisito. Lo que no llego a entender es que Amazon no sea la que apechuga en ocasiones. Quiero decir, si compras algo y lo devuelves porque no estás satisfecho, ¿quién paga la "cuenta"?, porque el cliente no es, desde luego.

Artículos que no sean Premium, pocas veces he comprado.

Ahora, si solo eres un intermediario que revende a través de Amazon, pues lógicamente no te va a salir rentable el negocioienso:.

Suelo comprar en la tienda online de NIKE y si bien, los tiempos de envío son muchísimo más lentos, las garantías de devolución son totales, a los hechos me remito:

- zapatillas para correr que desde un primer momento tenían un bulto en la suela, tras un mes de uso me produjeron una lesión en la planta del pie, las devolví y recibí el importe íntegro sin una sola queja.

- zapatillas de baloncesto con diseño personalizado y fabricadas a medida, me llegaron y lo que en la página era un "rojo equipo", en realidad era un "naranja butanero", las devolví al día siguiente y recibí el importe íntegro, sin preguntas.

Decir que estos son los únicos artículos que he devuelto de una larga lista, en este caso, diría que NIKE se ha comido todo el marrón.

PREGUNTA: conozco a uno que se ha creado más de veinte cuentas de correo electrónico para tener el mes de Amazon Premium gratis y no pagar la cuota anual, en este caso, ¿quién paga este fraude?::.


----------



## Vercingetorix (7 Mar 2016)

Session dijo:


> PREGUNTA: conozco a uno que se ha creado más de veinte cuentas de correo electrónico para tener el mes de Amazon Premium gratis y no pagar la cuota anual, en este caso, ¿quién paga este fraude?::.



Amazon

Eso no afecta a los vendedores


----------



## Bubble Boy (7 Mar 2016)

enladrillador dijo:


> Ultiammente ebay esta de capa caida frente a amazon, han quitado hasta las comisiones de venta, que toda la vida de dios las han tenido, supongo que para potenciar que la gente liste articulos en ebay.
> 
> Una pena porque ebay para mi es casi como de la familia.De toda la vida, de hecho llevo viviendo mas años con ebay que sin ebay.



El problema de eBay es que le ha salido mucha competencia y encima se lleva el 10% entre Paypal y demás. 

Lo que me extraña es que el OP se queje de Amazon y siga vendiendo por eBay.


----------



## Vercingetorix (7 Mar 2016)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> El problema de eBay es que le ha salido mucha competencia y encima se lleva el 10% entre Paypal y demás.
> 
> Lo que me extraña es que el OP se queje de Amazon y siga vendiendo por eBay.



Hombre, Ebay cobra el 10% de comision por venta

Pero es q Amazon cobra el 14% (al menos en Electronica), con un minimo de 0,50 ctmos. Es decir, si tu vendes un producto de 2 eur, la comision son 50 centimos

Pero bueno, ese no es el problema. Si lees el hilo veras el motivo de mis quejas, que NO es la comision de venta (cosa q todas las plataformas tienen)

En ebay soy completamente libre y no me chantajean para que contrate mas cosas con ellos o les ceda mas trozo del pastel

Hay gente q sigue en Amazon y tan contentos, a mi, sencillamente, me hincharon las narices y me tenian en un sinvivir, y encima cuando entré por el aro... resulta q vendí menos.

Asi q, para mi lo mejor es marcharse


----------



## ransomraff (7 Mar 2016)

locojaen dijo:


> No puedes venderlo como nuevo, debes venderlo como refurbished / reacondicionado con una rebaja, pese a que los costes de esa unidad, en si, sean mayores por los envios perdidos, embalajes y mano de obra...
> 
> Yo, en mi caso, o los utilizo para muestras o acaban en la basura (soy fabricante) y no quiero un canal de productos "reacondicionados, outlet, segundamano como nuevos", porque daña la imagen de marca.



Si eres el fabricante y el producto esta perfecto deberías poder embalarlo de nuevo y mandarlo como nuevo, pq es nuevo a todos los efectos y como fabricante eres el que embala los nuevos y los devueltos-nuevos.

Alguien que revende (casi todo el mundo) no puede hacerlo, no tiene embalajes vacíos o las herramientas para ponerlos.

---------- Post added 07-mar-2016 at 15:50 ----------




Vercingetorix dijo:


> Encima, el cliente devuelve el producto a los almacenes de Amazon, y a mi me cobran 50 ctmos por mandarmelo a mi (otro medio euro a tomar por saco)



Ese precio de envió es muy barato no?? 

¿¿te agrupa amazon los productos devueltos para mandartelos todos juntos??
¿¿puedes ir tu a los almacenes de amazon a revogerlos en persona y que esa devolución sea "gratis"?? (no pagar a un transportista, si eres de madrid pasar por el almacen y cogerlos).


----------



## Sidra (8 Mar 2016)

Pido disculpas al OP , por el mensaje que puse ayer; no estuve acertada al preguntarte el porcentaje de devoluciones y utilizar la expresión " vende mierda ", no quería ofender y veo que lo he hecho. Me refería a que quizás era una forma por parte de amazon de quitarse de en medio a vendedores problemáticos que ya he visto que no es el caso.

Y a otro que me llama cobarde, no se por qué. Simplemente estaba preguntando.


----------



## 005 (8 Mar 2016)

Pero dí quién eres, que muchos compramos fundas en Amazon y eBay y si lo sabemos te va a comprar tu padre.

Estaré atento a ver quién es gallego y tiene ese porcentaje de votos y esas condiciones de venta. 

Y estaba claro que un podemierda proetarra proislamista golpista y criminal por la pasta vende a su madre y se asocia con la multinacional americana más capitalista y trafica con mercancía hecha por esclavos chinos si hace falta

Puta gentuza, qué asco dan.


----------



## Bubble Boy (8 Mar 2016)

A mí lo que me extraña es que importando de Asia y vendiendo en Amazon/eBay todavía le salga rentable... entre mordidas de unos y otros le debe quedar de beneficio cero coma.


----------



## ransomraff (8 Mar 2016)

005 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este subforo no es sitio para persecuciones políticas.


----------



## Vanish (8 Mar 2016)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> A mí lo que me extraña es que importando de Asia y vendiendo en Amazon/eBay todavía le salga rentable... entre mordidas de unos y otros le debe quedar de beneficio cero coma.



Iba a decir esto. Solo de que te paren los psicópatas de aduanas, declaraciones que hacer y pagar al gestor de aduanas, arancel, mas el 8-10% en Ebay, mas el 2% de Paypal (o el 14 % en Amazon según cuenta el conforero). 

De la mierda de beneficio que quede de eso paga Sociedades/IRPF ...


----------



## Vercingetorix (9 Mar 2016)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> A mí lo que me extraña es que importando de Asia y vendiendo en Amazon/eBay todavía le salga rentable... entre mordidas de unos y otros le debe quedar de beneficio cero coma.



Hombre, ya puse que vendo, sobre todo, accesorios originales... y eso no se importa de Asia.

Yo muevo bastante cantidad, tengo mucho trato con mis proveedores y, entre unas cosas y otras, una bateria la puedo vender en torno a 8-9-10 euros

De ahi no puedo bajar. Y eso que mi filosofia es mover mucho volumen con muy poco margen de beneficio

Es cierto que veo anuncios de baterias originales por 3 euros o asi... Esas no creo que lo sean. Al menos a mi no me dan las cuentas

Luego esta el tema de la importacion de algunos productos como fundas o articulos para consolas (no originales)

Yo no importo a traves de AliExpress o cosas asi. Obviamente yo tengo otros canales de compra en Asia (que como comprenderas no son webs donde puede comprar cualquiera), donde me aseguro una cierta calidad y puedo pelear unos buenos precios por cantidades

El tema de aduanas me dió muchos quebraderos de cabeza al principio (allá por 1998). Pero, como es de de entender, a estas alturas lo tengo completamente dominado y no me supone ninguna molestia. Y los costes ya me los se de memoria


----------



## kakelpitu (9 Mar 2016)

Me alegro de que les hayas dejado. El vicepresidente de amazon es mi ex jefe. Quien dejó todo arreglado para que me despidiesen.


----------



## Don Enrique (11 Mar 2016)

Peluche dijo:


> Sinceramente yo no puedo opinar como proveedor de Amazon
> 
> Pero si te aseguro que como cliente y premium si...
> 
> ...



Lo mismo digo, si lo vende Amazon directamente, o gestionado por ellos, como cliente es muy raro que lo compre. Normalmente los gastos son más altos.

Hace unos meses necesitaba urgentemente una pantalla nueva para mi movil, y preferí encargarla directamente de Shenzhen (China) con Dealextreme, antes que "por terceros" en Amazon.


----------



## Hacendado (12 Mar 2016)

Don Enrique dijo:


> Lo mismo digo, si lo vende Amazon directamente, o gestionado por ellos, como cliente es muy raro que lo compre. Normalmente los gastos son más altos.
> 
> Hace unos meses necesitaba urgentemente una pantalla nueva para mi movil, y preferí encargarla directamente de Shenzhen (China) con Dealextreme, antes que "por terceros" en Amazon.



Si esta gestionado por Amazon, te llega en 1,2,3 dias.


----------



## tiraacascalá (17 Mar 2016)

buena historia, yo me planteaba abrir el canal por ese marketplace y es una locura.

Un marketplace de amazon es una trampa, no es que sea intermediario, es que el mismo te hace la competencia.

Articulos que tu vendes, te saltan directamente si ves que los vendes, porque siempre te piden el codigo EAN. Que cosas xd

Prefiero rakuten o ebay la verdad, que pueden ser algo caros, pero no son unos hdps


----------



## casapapiMIX (21 Mar 2016)

Yo acabo de recibir un email de Amazon en el que me dicen que quieren hablar con nosotros para la compra de nuestro catálogo.

No he hablado con ellos para ver cual es su interés sin embargo, viendo que tenéis experiencia con esta gente ¿Qué se puede esperar de Amazon y las "artes" con los proveedores de esta compañia?


----------



## ransomraff (21 Mar 2016)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Yo acabo de recibir un email de Amazon en el que me dicen que quieren hablar con nosotros para la compra de nuestro catálogo.
> 
> No he hablado con ellos para ver cual es su interés sin embargo, viendo que tenéis experiencia con esta gente ¿Qué se puede esperar de Amazon y las "artes" con los proveedores de esta compañia?



"comprar vuestro catalogo"


Que mal suena esto.
Por favor acuérdate de contarnos lo que sea eso y en que queda.


----------



## casapapiMIX (21 Mar 2016)

Si, me ha extrañado. No tenemos ninguna intención de vender a Amazon nada, pero bueno a ver que me cuentan. Si únicamente fueran a vender fuera de España lo valoraríamos pero no creo que sea esa su intención.

Textualmente:

[...]sin duda podría tener éxito de ventas en Amazon, por ello nos gustaría proceder a realizar una compra de su catálogo.
Nos gustaría concertar una llamada telefónica para explicarle más acerca de nuestra tienda, y explicarle más en detalle el proceso de la compra de sus productos por parte de Amazon. [...]

Se trata de Amazon Moda, nosotros somos diseñadore y fabricantes.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (22 Mar 2016)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Si, me ha extrañado. No tenemos ninguna intención de vender a Amazon nada, pero bueno a ver que me cuentan. Si únicamente fueran a vender fuera de España lo valoraríamos pero no creo que sea esa su intención.
> 
> Textualmente:
> 
> ...



Yo tengo una amiga que trabaja en buyvip en Pozuelo que es Amazon y se indignaba por como trataban a los proveedores. Ya dejó la empresa y tan contenta.


----------



## superloki (15 Feb 2018)

Me he leído este hilo entero y me he quedado algo acojonado con el tema. Estoy haciendo un par de cursos sobre Amazón FBA y tenía pensado probar en breve. Ya no me queda la cosa tan clara. Aun así, tengo un par de preguntas por si alguien tiene alguna experiencia.

¿Amazón está usando estas tácticas en España o también en otros países? Yo tenía intención de apuntar directamente a USA y algún otro país de habla inglesa.

Viendo como se las gastan en Amazon ¿Sería más aconsejable probar con Shopify por ejemplo? Más que nada por el tema de controlar más la tienda y el negocio en si.


----------



## automono (15 Feb 2018)

pues yo, distribuyo, por lo que no me interesa vender en amazon.

Pero ahora voy a empezar a fabricar un par de modelos de mobiliario auxiliar, ¿creeis que al fabricarlo yo si que merece la pena?
al menos, para darle renombre al producto, y no me pueden puentear, porque lo fabrico yo, compraría las maderas, tejidos... por separado y hay que mecanizarlo y montarlo en taller...


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Feb 2018)

Hay que ser profundamente subnormal para vender a traves de unos ladrones de mierda. 

Montaros vuestra propia tienda y dejaros de gilipolleces y modas de niños rata.


----------



## Bangbang (20 Feb 2018)

A mí en Amazon me preocupa mas el tema de las calificaciones de los clientes, más que nada porque pueden votar sin haber comprado el producto y tu propia competencia te puede joder bien jodido. O incluso te lo pueden hacer con perfiles falsos.

Supongamos que una empresa vende su zapatilla "Juanete". Cuando alguien busque en Google la marca saldrá primero Amazon, como es lógico, y si se han dedicado a putearte con las calificaciones saldra tu media estrella de 5 en Google y en Amazon. Un desastre y la marca a tomar por culo.


----------



## BillyJoe (21 Feb 2018)

miniempresario dijo:


> pues yo, distribuyo, por lo que no me interesa vender en amazon.
> 
> Pero ahora voy a empezar a fabricar un par de modelos de mobiliario auxiliar, ¿creeis que al fabricarlo yo si que merece la pena?
> al menos, para darle renombre al producto, y no me pueden puentear, porque lo fabrico yo, compraría las maderas, tejidos... por separado y hay que mecanizarlo y montarlo en taller...



El problema es que en cuanto empieces a tener éxito Amazon sacará un Basic exactamente igual que tu producto, más barato y con Prime.

Les haces el estudio de mercado, tete. :no:


----------



## tiraacascalá (22 Feb 2018)

BillyJoe dijo:


> El problema es que en cuanto empieces a tener éxito Amazon sacará un Basic exactamente igual que tu producto, más barato y con Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> Les haces el estudio de mercado, tete. :no:





La gama basics la estan sectorizando en diferentes marcas

Por ejemplo en electrónica ya han sacado su propia marca de artículos como termometros y gadgets, en bricolaje su propia marca de taladros....etc

Vamos, vender en amazon hoy en dia es jodido hasta para el fabricante ya que la propia amazon te copia los modelos mas vendidos, los baja un 10 o un 20% al original, con prime y devuelvelos las veces que quieras.

Si encima eres intermediario, apaga y vámonos.


----------



## Pitu24 (28 Feb 2018)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Hombre, ya puse que vendo, sobre todo, accesorios originales... y eso no se importa de Asia.
> 
> Yo muevo bastante cantidad, tengo mucho trato con mis proveedores y, entre unas cosas y otras, una bateria la puedo vender en torno a 8-9-10 euros
> 
> ...



Si no compras a Asía y tienes trato directo con tus proveedores, ¿por qué no gestionas con ellos las devoluciones que te hacen de productos no defectuosos?

Seguro que puedes acordar algo para que tu proveedor te facilite embalajes o precintos originales y así poder volver a vender las devoluciones de productos que no les pasa nada. O incluso que tú le devuelvas al proveedor los productos y sea él quien los vuelva a embalar... Probablmente el coste que te suponga hacer esto sea inferior a lo que puedes subirle el precio a un producto a priori condenado al chatarrero o a segunda mano.

Así operan los grandes, contigo no tendría por qué ser diferente, sobre todo si como dices tus proveedores son de aquí y tienes mano con ellos.


----------



## Sigh (28 Feb 2018)

Pitu24 dijo:


> Si no compras a Asía y tienes trato directo con tus proveedores, ¿por qué no gestionas con ellos las devoluciones que te hacen de productos no defectuosos?
> 
> Seguro que puedes acordar algo para que tu proveedor te facilite embalajes o precintos originales y así poder volver a vender las devoluciones de productos que no les pasa nada. O incluso que tú le devuelvas al proveedor los productos y sea él quien los vuelva a embalar... Probablmente el coste que te suponga hacer esto sea inferior a lo que puedes subirle el precio a un producto a priori condenado al chatarrero o a segunda mano.
> 
> *Así operan los grandes, contigo no tendría por qué ser diferente,* sobre todo si como dices tus proveedores son de aquí y tienes mano con ellos.





Aqui esta el problema, que *SI* es diferente.

Esto es como intentar comprar al mismo precio que la propia Amazon. Si tu tienes un producto comprado a X fabricante, ese mismo fabricante va a estar encantado de vender a Amazon en vez de a ti, a menor precio y en mejores condiciones. Y con el tema de la gestion de devoluciones/defectuosos, ocurre lo mismo. A no ser que vayas a hacer un pedido de un millon de euros, pasan de ti. Es mas, aunque hagas un pedido de un millon, si tienen otro comprador que haga pedidos de 10 millones, a el si le daran esas condiciones y a ti no.


----------

